# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Ab shape

## delroid

I am working on losing more body fat to see better ab definition, however in this process im noticing i have really weird shaped abs, they dont line up and look kinda crooked almost. I wouldnt mind if they werent just non-symetrical, but each ab itself is shaped differently. I never really trained abs hard, is there anyway to make them look more alike? Can u shape your abs at all? Or am i stuck w/ weird abs??

thanks

----------


## clhp20

There isn't enough mass. The bigger you get ( staying lean mind you) the more they will "grow up" so to speak.

----------


## delroid

so you think thanks the prob?

----------


## colossus1

You cant shape muscles (unless you use synthol...but thats an entire different and rather sick discussion) they are already predetermined by genetics. There are two things you can do.....make them smaller, make them bigger.

----------


## clhp20

> so you think thanks the prob?


I think the bigger they get the more they will shape. And yes, it does have to do with genetics...

----------


## Prime

not everyone has the typical six pack. Some have 4 some 5, 6 8 etc. Look at teh pros, they all have different abs. Theres nothing you can do to change the shape, you can only increace their size. here are a few pics to outline you are not alone and lots of guys have differing abs.

----------


## taiboxa

i have shyt abs from boxing 
my left side is SO LARGE literally like 1 lobe on left side is twice as wide as the lobes on the right its so gay.

----------


## delroid

yea i used to box too

----------


## Jantzen4k

rocky! rocky! rocky!

----------


## Dally

> i have shyt abs from boxing 
> my left side is SO LARGE literally like 1 lobe on left side is twice as wide as the lobes on the right its so gay.



are you a southpaw?

----------

